# Power to run lights in buildings



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

I found some old transformers (the kind you get with different electronic equipment) they say output 12 volt 500mA. Will these work to power the lights I have on my layout? I have two buildings and a signal light at this time will be adding more though. Thanks


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

BTW the signal light says recommended voltage 12V lights also work on DC. I have no idea about the building lights power requirements?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

These power supplies from old electronic are fine for powering accessories and lights.
This is the close enough to the accessory output of train power packs.
For your building's lights, are they to be run from the train power pack acc output? If so then the 12V supply would work.
If you're not sure then you can put a resistor (about 1k Ohm) in series with the supply output to the lights. If the lights are quite dim then they need 12V so remove the resistor.


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

ahhh thank you very much! yes they said they would work from train power pack for the buildings...I thought so about these transformers just wasnt sure can do house wiring no problem never did and small railroad wiring before : )


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, 500ma is pretty anemic for incandescent bulbs. Most of the bulbs in buildings and accessories are in the .15 to .20 amp range, so you'd only get about three of them on that 500ma supply.


----------



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

When I was younger I found out the hard way what happens when you exceed the amperage rating of a power pack they can hold the load for a bit but they can get very hot and start on fire. I use a 12V 3amp power pack from Radio Shack with LEDs and a dimmer to very the brightness between buildings. By the way if you use many power packs to stay in the amperage zone of each you are still drawing 120Vac all the time they are plugged in so unless your rich I wouldn't do that either. Yellow paper over white LEDs works great for me.


----------

